# ogden bay report



## twopoles (Nov 29, 2011)

went to ob last week did pretty good a lot of teal and green heads on unit 1. Anybody been out since then thinking about going out Thursday. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I live just down the road so I go there often. I see maybe a couple flocks every now and then, but they're just flying through. The place is pretty dead. I'm heading out tonight hoping to seal the deal on the first duck of the season. I'll let you know.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Went for the evening hunt in Unit 1. Saw 2 ducks that flew through. Never fired a shot. There was a lot of shooting way south of me. They shot until about 7:20. I met up with 2 other guys that didn't see anything either.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Went for the evening hunt in Unit 1. Saw 2 ducks that flew through. Never fired a shot. There was a lot of shooting way south of me. They shot until about 7:20. I met up with 2 other guys that didn't see anything either.


The meat line at Howard slough :mrgreen: that's what you were hearing. coots, snipes,sparrows,barn swallows,grass hoppers, nothing is safe over there.


----------



## twopoles (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for the reply junior. I live in Cedar Fort a long way to drive to shoot one or two shells. I always wanted to live in Hooper used to enjoy watching the pheasants in the fields. Now there are a lot of homes. Nice that you live that close to the bay. I have hunted ob since 1965. A lot of changes since then. The phrags make it hard to hunt I usually stay in the open water so I can find the birds. Thanks again for the reply and I enjoy your posts and pictures on the sight. Good luck!!


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

twopoles said:


> Thanks for the reply junior. I live in Cedar Fort a long way to drive to shoot one or two shells. I always wanted to live in Hooper used to enjoy watching the pheasants in the fields. Now there are a lot of homes. Nice that you live that close to the bay. I have hunted ob since 1965. A lot of changes since then. The phrags make it hard to hunt I usually stay in the open water so I can find the birds. Thanks again for the reply and I enjoy your posts and pictures on the sight. Good luck!!


 I live on the other side of Ogden Bay before Reese. Our small town is also turning into houses and development. It's slowly creeping over the tracks from Taylor. My family is slowly migrating north towards Tremonton to avoid the subdivisions. We'll have to talk about these things you call pheasants. :mrgreen: The old ones talk about them, but I've never seen one. OB used to be an awesome place to hunt year round. Still is if you can find that one spot. Good luck to you as well!


----------



## twopoles (Nov 29, 2011)

Junior do you know if Pintail Flats has water this year I haven't heard the air boats like we used too. They were good to stir up the birds on the GSL.. Also everybody has duck boats know including myself so it is hard to find the perfect spot. But they are there if you know where to look. This weekend should bring some birds down from the north. thanks again!


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

OB is very slow, I go out twice a week and lucky to get a few birds to decoy.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

twopoles said:


> Junior do you know if Pintail Flats has water this year I haven't heard the air boats like we used too. They were good to stir up the birds on the GSL.. Also everybody has duck boats know including myself so it is hard to find the perfect spot. But they are there if you know where to look. This weekend should bring some birds down from the north. thanks again!


 I haven't been out to pintail flats. I will say there are a few spots at OB that keep a lot of ducks. But since you can't take a boat with a motor out there, they are almost impossible to get to. I tried setting up in front of where they all land. But the ducks come in very high and fall straight down to the large groups. It's a tough spot. I'm heading out to the BRBR this weekend since there's going to be a big storm. I absolutely love hunting in the worst weather possible.


----------



## twopoles (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys. I agree Junior the colder wetter weather is best for hunting ducks. It also thins out the fair weather hunters. Good luck this weekend at BRBR. Thanks again for the ob reports


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Water levels at pintail are down. It is pretty difficult to make it to any open water. 
If you Have a very light boat It can be done but expect a lot of work to get to good ground.


----------



## twopoles (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info Hoopermat. I haven't heard the airboats on the GSL this year they usually keep the birds strirred up and moving into OB. Hope this cold weekend will bring some birds down from the north. Good luck and be careful!


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm heading out to the BRBR this weekend since there's going to be a big storm. I absolutely love hunting in the worst weather possible.[/QUOTE]

Hunting in stormy weather can be good and birds do usually move. But I have had some of my best days when there has been no weather at all. The best part about it is you dont need to be out in the rain and muck all day


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

LETTER-RIP said:


> I'm heading out to the BRBR this weekend since there's going to be a big storm. I absolutely love hunting in the worst weather possible.


Hunting in stormy weather can be good and birds do usually move. But I have had some of my best days when there has been no weather at all. The best part about it is you dont need to be out in the rain and muck all day [/QUOTE]
The reason I like the worst weather possible is mostly because everyone leaves the marsh. The storm never hit until later in the day, so I dealt with a few yahoo's driving through my decoys. What can you expect though...


----------

